# Fastest Train in the World, 574.8 kph



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know the background on this, but 574.8 kph (357.2 mph) is just crazy fast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw4zn-qw1oM


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Can you imagine a derailment...


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

How about 581km/h?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuSrLvCVoVk
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know the background on this 

 I'm pretty sure that is the test that the French ran a little while ago. They finished a new section of TGV line and, before it was put into full-time use, they did a little 'test'. The train was specially set up, and (I think) they boosted the voltage. 

It does show the potential though. 
Re: derailments - they are running similar trains at 150-200 mph on regular schedules all over europe. You're not hearing of too many problems, because they rigorously maintain the track and signalling. [Unlike DC Metro, where train control still uses relays!] 

I think the problem with Maglev (video 2) is that the track has to be much more complicated and expensive. To keep the train 'flying' requires that you have repelling magnets along the path - everywhere. Maybe OK for a fast trip from downtown to the airport (e.g. Shanghai?) but not for a 100 mile trip. Speaking of flying - why not use aerodynamics instead (free lift) and just take a plane?


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I understand the upgraded standards, I was just making the statements, and I have seen them they are just rare.

Just like the rest of the US's infrastructure our rail lines are degrading.

If only we could change something...even our Interstate and Defense highway system is not on par with the Autobahn.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

you can only go so fast with grade crossings. Step up America and invest, how long until the Acella kills someone? 

Pete,
Careful what you ask for, the plane already killed the train once.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

you can only go so fast with grade crossings. Step up America and invest, how long until the Acella kills someone 
Kent, 
That's just scare-mongering. Cars kill hundreds of people every day. Trains have accidents occasionally - especially when the engineer is texting when he should be stopping. 

The NE Corridor went through extensive upgrades to get rid of grade crossings. Unfortunately, they didn't actually fence off the railroad. When I drive up to BWI, I parallel the line which has no fence. Anyone can wander onto the "high-speed" line. 

If you watch that french TGV video (or any european railway) you'll find it is stoutly fenced off from the public, so if you want to fall under a train you have to be serious. 

Pete, 
Careful what you ask for, the plane already killed the train once 

I think planes will be much better than Maglevs for any kind of distance, for the reason I pointed out - too much expensive infrastructure for a floating train. 

Conventional railroads have a chance of beating planes at up to 500 mile distances. Planes aren't very good at intermediate stops (!) Amtrak has got the hang of 'periphery' stations - like the one on 128 south of Boston. Here in DC we have similar stations with big parking garages, e.g. new Carrolton, BWI, etc.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Free lift? 

It takes big jet engines running at full power to make that lift! What pollution does that plane spew at 30,000 feet? 

Free lift? Where? 

John


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Folks, you just need to come to Japan to learn how really fast trains should function and look. Without seeing you will remain non-believers. Best, Zubi 
PS Shinkansen has also a remarkable safety record.


----------

